

MTA releases limited app for RealTime subway tracking - mbatanian
http://secondavenuesagas.com/2012/12/28/real-time-subway-location-data-theres-an-app-for-that/

======
mbatanian
Have to say; having just downloaded the app
([https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mta-subway-
time/id561507659?...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mta-subway-
time/id561507659?mt=8)) it's fairly disappointing UX; the real draw is the
data, which (although limited to just a few lines) seems to be accurate.
Hopefully the plan is to open up this data to third party developers sometime
soon.

~~~
jsanz
The data is already available: <http://datamine.mta.info/>

